# Anyone have experience with Buzzy's Slick Honey?



## Crash Dummy (Jan 21, 2012)

I just ordered the 16oz container I was just curious how and where you guys use it. I have fox float fluid for my dust wiper seals but from what I've read Slick Honey sounds like its longer lasting and maybe even better from preventing stiction. Do I just use it on the the slick honey on the seals and just pack a little bit in the dust wiper where the seal goes? Can I use the slick honey in the inner diameter of the seal and still soak it in Float Fluid after? This will be my first time doing a fluid change on my fork, or any fork for that matter. Also, it sounds like some people have been wiping a very small amount on the stanchions every couple of rides to keep the fork and shock working smooth. Is this correct? What else do you guys use it for? Thanks.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

I use it on my front and rear shocks. Use as little as possible. It is very sticky and thick. I usually put some on a Q-tip wipe it on, then cycle the shocks then wipe off the excess. It last a lot longer then Finish Line stanchion lube.


----------



## winter (Nov 30, 2009)

A little of this stuff goes a long long way. I have a 4 ounce jar that I bough way back in the 90s (it was called Englund's Slick Honey back then) that is just starting to run out. I use mine on fork stanchions under the dust wipers as most forks now a days are open bath design and the bushings don't need additional grease; back when forks used cartridges, I'd apply the grease to the bushings as well. This past weekend, I found a new use for this thin but tenacious grease by using it on a frozen shifter once all the old grease was purged.


----------



## Crash Dummy (Jan 21, 2012)

It sounds like good stuff. I think I'm going to use my Park Tools grease on the mounting screws for components and use the honey on suspension, anything that slides, or has pivots, By pivots I don't mean the suspension but the pivots on the brake levers, shock mounts, etc.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I knew a hooker once, named Mini Mazola.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

couple of stripes (under collar) on my i950R seat post keeps it working like a champ....good stuff


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I too have a bottle from the 90s when it was called Englund's Slick Honey (remember their total air replacement kits for the Judy?). I used to use it for my USE seatpost, but after reading this, it sounds like a good stanchion lube. I currently just put a few drops of Tri-Flow on them every once in a while.


----------



## Bird (Mar 26, 2004)

Been using the stuff for years on forks and shocks,Lefty's too.


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

Lefty= no stiction.


----------



## gridtalker (Dec 7, 2006)

Crash Dummy said:


> I just ordered the 16oz container I was just curious how and where you guys use it. I have fox float fluid for my dust wiper seals but from what I've read Slick Honey sounds like its longer lasting and maybe even better from preventing stiction. Do I just use it on the the slick honey on the seals and just pack a little bit in the dust wiper where the seal goes? Can I use the slick honey in the inner diameter of the seal and still soak it in Float Fluid after? This will be my first time doing a fluid change on my fork, or any fork for that matter. Also, it sounds like some people have been wiping a very small amount on the stanchions every couple of rides to keep the fork and shock working smooth. Is this correct? What else do you guys use it for? Thanks


I use it on my shocks.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

I am interested in this topic as well. Recently I changed the oil on my Fox F100. There is a gap between the foam ring and the rubber seal. I stuffed that gap full of slick-honey. Was that a reasonable thing to do? I dunno. It was the best I could come up with as a result of googling for an answer.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I got some of the stuff when I went looking for a good lube that played nicely with the material of my fork's elastomer stack. Per the fork manufacturer, a lot of lubes would eat away the elastomers, they suggested only using their hard to get lube product. I discovered Slick Honey was basically the same thing (probably superior) and was a heck of a lot cheaper. Beside using it on the elastomers, I have used it on the sliders on the fork with good results.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

JonathanGennick said:


> I am interested in this topic as well. Recently I changed the oil on my Fox F100. There is a gap between the foam ring and the rubber seal. I stuffed that gap full of slick-honey. Was that a reasonable thing to do? I dunno. It was the best I could come up with as a result of googling for an answer.


Thats what I do each time I rebuild a fork. Pack as much slick honey as I can down underneath the wipers and then brush a little bit onto the stanchions before assembly.

I like the idea of brushing Slick Honey onto the bushings, I'll have to grab a long paintbrush at the store and try that the next time I've got a fork apart.


----------



## Crash Dummy (Jan 21, 2012)

Good to see people are having good results with it. Mine should be in today so I'll be able to start reassembling my bike and fork with it. I won't be riding for another week or two but I'll be sure to post my opinions. Would you guys just use Slick Honey in the fork and just leave out the Float Fluid? Or use a combination of the two?


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Crash Dummy said:


> Good to see people are having good results with it. Mine should be in today so I'll be able to start reassembling my bike and fork with it. I won't be riding for another week or two but I'll be sure to post my opinions. Would you guys just use Slick Honey in the fork and just leave out the Float Fluid? Or use a combination of the two?


Combination of both. I only have experience with rockshox but I normally soak the foam ring in 15wt and pack the gap above the ring in slick honey. Fill the lower bath oil with 15wt as normal.


----------



## Bird (Mar 26, 2004)

Use Slick Honey for its intended purpose only otherwise you may experience burning and itching. OUCH


----------



## Crash Dummy (Jan 21, 2012)

So far I would say it has the texture of vaseline. So Bird, you'll have to fight the urge to give yourself the "stranger." When people say a little bit goes a long way, a little bit really does go a long way. The amount that was stuck to the lid will be enough to last me a season or two and I have a 16oz container. So far I've used it on my brake lever pivots, seat post adjustment screws, and put a thin layer on the RP23. I put a thin layer amount on it and wiped the excess off. It still felt like it left enough of a coating to do the job. I won't be able to do a ride test for week or two though. In the mean time I still have to rebuild the fork.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Crash Dummy said:


> The amount that was stuck to the lid will be enough to last me a season or two and I have a 16oz container.


Yeah same here. When I opened the container, I thought there would be way less. The 16oz container is ridiculousness and there is enough for a lifetime.


----------



## Crash Dummy (Jan 21, 2012)

Update:
This is really nice stuff. Its lasting well and works great on everything. I use it before every ride on my suspension and my adjustable seat post. I've noticed one thing that is convenient about using it on my Float 180. Not only does it feel smoother after puting it on the stanchions but I notice that after the suspension rebounds and leaves the excess grease at the level of which the fork was compressed, there is dirt in the mixed with the grease. So it would seem that the fresh grease pulls any dirt and grime out from between the stanchion and seal. I then wipe it off and everything is clean and smooth. Good stuff.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Slick Honey is great stuff, when you can find it. 

Don't fall for terrible imitations like the Pedros Velo Grease.


----------



## Pollution Warrior (Apr 3, 2010)

How does this stuff compare with Judy Butter?


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Slick Honey is repackaged Englunds Slickoleum, so now you have two places to look

Slickoleum Grease

Useful info about Slick Honey


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

tagged for future reference.


----------



## polarflux (Jul 21, 2007)

mykel said:


> Slick Honey is repackaged Englunds Slickoleum, so now you have two places to look
> 
> Slickoleum Grease
> 
> Useful info about Slick Honey


From the slickoleum site...

"The Slickoleum story is covered fairly well on our home page but we would like to clarify the question, is Slickoleum the same as Slick Honey? Yes, but let me explain. When we were designing bicycle shocks the company we were working with was selling our grease and they come up with a name and pursued a trademark which happened to be Slick Honey (Buzzys Slick Honey bike grease) and Shock Nectar (Fork and Shock Oil). Quality Bicycle Products purchased this trademark. Quality Bicycle Products: Bikes, Wholesale Bicycle Parts, Wholesale Bicycle distribution QBP controls world wide distribution for the bicycle enthusiasts. QBP does a great job and we have a great working relationship with them. We have a deal set up with QBP were we sell Slick Honey direct to the paintball enthusiasts via Buzzys Slick Honey Grease . Our own brand name Slickoleum is geared to all other industries imaginable and not just bicycle related grease. We supply Slickoleum to several OEM companies (original equipment manufacture) which is mostly shock manufactures but Slickoleum is used in several different applications and industries that is in need of a unique grease product."

Betcha the little bit of lube that comes on the new Fox fork seals is OEM slickoleum!


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Bogdan Boranda said:


> I had not used this particular one but I regularly uses honey. Honey is a sweet food made by bees using nectar from flowers. The variety produced by honey bees is the one most commonly referenced, as it is the type of honey collected by beekeepers and consumed by humans. Honey produced by other bees and insects has distinctly different properties. It is one of the best and top food recommended for health growth at all ages. It* is used in various foods and beverages as a sweetener and flavouring. It also has a role in religion and symbolism.


Best spambot ever. Love some local honey on my toast and in my tea, lock Slick Honey in my fork.


----------



## pb123hou (May 26, 2015)

Crash Dummy said:


> I just ordered the 16oz container I was just curious how and where you guys use it. I have fox float fluid for my dust wiper seals but from what I've read Slick Honey sounds like its longer lasting and maybe even better from preventing stiction. Do I just use it on the the slick honey on the seals and just pack a little bit in the dust wiper where the seal goes? Can I use the slick honey in the inner diameter of the seal and still soak it in Float Fluid after? This will be my first time doing a fluid change on my fork, or any fork for that matter. Also, it sounds like some people have been wiping a very small amount on the stanchions every couple of rides to keep the fork and shock working smooth. Is this correct? What else do you guys use it for? Thanks.


It tastes great. I would highly recommend it.
It also great for lubing my fork seals and internals during servicing and also great inside my dropper seat post.


----------



## Owosso (Mar 27, 2015)

I use this stuff to lube the inner-wires on my shift cables.
...good stuff!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I use some on my dropper post, keeps it operating perfectly, as well as some on fork and shock stanchions after cleaning...


----------



## pb123hou (May 26, 2015)

mykel said:


> Slick Honey is repackaged Englunds Slickoleum, so now you have two places to look
> 
> Slickoleum Grease
> 
> Useful info about Slick Honey


Based on reading the article in the "useful info about Slick Honey" link, I ordered a 10 oz tub of Slickoleum Light Grease for $22.35 including shipping. Assuming Buzzy's Slick Honey really is repackaged Slickoleum, I will be using it from now on.


----------



## Mr5150 (Dec 20, 2011)

Owosso said:


> I use this stuff to lube the inner-wires on my shift cables.
> ...good stuff!


Me too. Shifter and brake inner wires when I redo my the shifter and mechanical brake cables.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

I put some in my hair on special occasions. Works great!


----------

